# Apple TV, AirPlay et capot de MacBook fermé



## aurelien0705 (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage d'acheter une Apple TV pour utiliser la fonction AirPlay avec mon MacBook Air.

Seulement je me pose une question concernant l'AirPlay.

Actuellement, j'utilise mon MBA en le branchant à un écran externe (avec un câble Mini Display) et je peux utiliser mon MacBook Air même avec le capot fermé du moment qu'il est branché sur secteur. Ainsi, avec un clavier et une souris bluetooth j'ai accès à tout mon ordi.

Cela sera-t'il possible avec une apple tv et l'airplay ? Pourrais-je toujours utiliser mon ordo écran fermé avec un clavier et une souris tout en ayant l'écran recopié sur ma Télé ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## aurelien0705 (30 Novembre 2012)

Personne n'a d'Apple TV pour essayer de m'aider ?

Si vous en avez une ou que vous avez déjà fait le test, ce serait top !

Merci


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Décembre 2012)

Sur MBP avec Apple TV , si je ferme le capot , plus rien  ni son ( Itunes ) ni image ( VLC en Airplay )
A voir sur le Air


----------



## aurelien0705 (4 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse, c'est ce que m'a confirmé un vendeur de la FNAC.

En revanche, si je garde le capot entre-ouvert je pourrai me servir de ma TV comme d'un écran externe, non ? Même en baissant la luminosité de mon macbook air.

Merci


----------



## Bombigolo (4 Décembre 2012)

Ben si tu le laisses entre-ouvert d'au moins 5cm , ça va encore ,
tu peux te repérer à l'eclairage de la pomme au dos de l'ordi


----------



## Gold28 (4 Décembre 2012)

Télécharge NoSleepHelper, 
C'est un petit utilitaire qui te permet de faire fonctionner ton mac même l'écran fermer. En gros, que l'écran soit ouvert ou fermé, rien ne change, l'ordinateur continue de tourner comme si de rien n'était ! Par exemple, tu peux lancer de la musique et l'écouter l'écran fermé. Par contre, fais attention à ce que ton ordinateur ne chauffe pas trop car l'air passe justement par le clavier pour refroidir le mac


----------



## aurelien0705 (5 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour votre aide !


----------

